# how to make cheese crisps for ganish?



## chinachef (Jan 19, 2005)

like cheese stick,crisps for ganish.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 19, 2005)

Not sure what you mean from your description.  Can you offer a little more description?

In the mean time, try this.

Grate some Parmesan cheese and sprinkle a cookie sized area on parchment paper or a silpat in a cookie sheet.  Repeat to fill the cookie sheet with circles of grated cheese.

Bake at 350 F until it's melted and slightly browned.

Allow it to cool and it will be crisp and can be used as a garnish.  

You can vary the sizes and shapes.  You can also form the cooked melted cheese before it hardens.   Drape it over the bottom of a small glass to form a small cup shape.

If you had something else in mind...


----------



## chinachef (Jan 20, 2005)

pls check here------http://cn.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/wch21cn/detail?.dir=/1900&.dnm=9b50.jpg
i want this kind of garnish,thanks!


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 21, 2005)

Is this what you're thinking of, chinachef?

http://www.foodtv.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,1977,FOOD_9936_26960,00.html


----------



## chinachef (Jan 21, 2005)

yes! PA!  THANKS!


----------



## pdswife (Jan 24, 2005)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Not sure what you mean from your description.  Can you offer a little more description?
> 
> In the mean time, try this.
> 
> ...





I have some grated Parmesan and Romano cheese that I've already mixed together.. ( I used some of it on salad) do you think that it would work for the crisps?


----------



## GB (Jan 24, 2005)

Yes I bet it would.


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 24, 2005)

It should work well, pds!


----------

